# Tito Ortiz banner



## mgn8388 (Jul 14, 2006)

What do you think of my banner of Tito Ortiz? I am still a rookie at doing banners. And I also did the animated gif of Ortiz's entrance from the first match against Ken Shamrock.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

I saw itr on one of your posts - liking the animated bit


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn, sick banne, REP given :thumbsup:


----------

